# No O



## Matthewmemories

Never use that letter in typing in this game. I mean that letter which is circular


----------



## bczoom

Why?


----------



## mbsieg

Because


----------



## tiredretired

'Bama sucks. Talking him.


----------



## Matthewmemories

What might a human lack, if eating merely fruits and vegetables in a diet?


----------



## bczoom

Matthewmemories said:


> What might a human lack, if eating merely fruits and vegetables in a diet?



Brains


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> Brains



L*L!!


----------



## bczoom

TiredRetired said:


> L*L


Using an asterisk is cheating.


----------



## Matthewmemories

Shame that all the laugh things have that letter ey

Any members familiar with a singing thing, which Kylie was a judge? as well as a welsh man and a guy called will?


----------



## bczoom

Matthewmemories said:


> Shame that all the laugh things have that letter ey
> 
> Any members familiar with a singing thing, which Kylie was a judge? as well as a welsh man and a guy called will?


Can't say that I am.


----------



## Matthewmemories

Can humans here tell me what the wizard was, that tin man asked "a heart is what I need?"


----------



## Leni

A fraud.


----------



## Matthewmemories

Yes that is such a great way putting it, while the tin man was happy to recieve an item which was at least shaped like a heart, but remember scarecrow had an empty head, meaning he lacked ability with any thinking, hence why a certificate made him smile


----------



## Bamby

Matthewmemories said:


> Yes that is such a great way putting it, while the tin man was happy to recieve an item which was at least shaped like a heart, but remember scarecrow had an empty head, meaning he lacked ability with any thinking, hence why a certificate made him smile



Scarecrow is living a life totally unsuited to his strengths, he can not scare crows away at all. But Dorothy removing him from the pole gives him a chance to discover his strengths: open mindedness, perspective, curiosity, leadership, and kindness. He claims he cannot make up his mind, but he is able to tell Dorothy how to take him off the pole, and he is able to decide which direction to take. His perspective and kindness show up in his frequent encouragement of others and in some of the practical suggestions he makes, such as tricking the apple tree into throwing apples for Dorothy to eat. He does not suffer from hunger, but he understands that Dorothy does. He also knows many words for positive emotions, including “tenderness” and “love,” though it is unlikely that he encountered them often while hanging on a pole. His curiosity shows up frequently, such as when he asks the gateman in Emerald City, “Nobody has seen the great Oz  Then how do you know there is one?” Kindness shows up in his willingness to help Dorothy, “I’ll see you get there whether I get a brain or not.” By exercising his strengths, he demonstrates leadership that causes him to become the ruler of Oz after the Wizard leaves. People look to him for answers.


----------



## Matthewmemories

I can never begin summing up that maybe at least thirty times this guy has messed up here by using the circular letter which is banned in this game as stated by the title. Did he/she even attempt with shunning this letter. I find it hard in believing whichever way I view this!


----------

